# Fcukwits...?



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Is it me, or are there an inordinate number of complete fucking idiots who own a TT these days?

I'm deliberately not mentioning any specific threads, as I don't intend this to be a personal attack of any kind. Just a general musing that it is now almost mandatory to have a 2 digit IQ and zero common sense to purchase a TT.

I know we've gone through various phases with this forum, and we've always had a fair split of drivers / polishers - but I now think we need to add a third category into the mix - namely "completely brainless fuckwits".

How these people worked out whether to push or pull the door to the dealership is beyond me.

Over the last few weeks, you can't seem to move for moronic and inane bollocks.

Forum is as great as it ever was, though...


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

jampott said:


> Forum is as great as it ever was, though...


 :roll: :roll:

The lower the price the lower the IQ 8)

fully suited up!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Oh aye - I count myself as one....

Doh...wait...... I get what you are saying..... :wink:

I prefer to call them wankers and pricks void of all humour and sense.

It is great entertainment though..... almost as good as Fawlty Towers


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Give it another year and we'll be well into Max Power territory :?

Still glad to have had a lovely car during the golden years of TT ownership


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Apart fron Saint ( :wink: )...................can you be a wee bit more specific as to who you are referring to. :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

coupe-sport said:


> Give it another year and we'll be well into Max Power territory :?
> 
> Still glad to have had a lovely car during the golden years of TT ownership


Which one? The Golf? :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

vagman said:


> Apart fron Saint ( :wink: )...................can you be a wee bit more specific as to who you are referring to. :roll:


  but but but..... ask me.... please.... :wink:


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> Give it another year and we'll be well into Max Power territory :?
> 
> Still glad to have had a lovely car during the golden years of TT ownership


Yeah...........it's a shame that there is so much of that MP shite these days.

Why spoil a beautiful car such as the TT with, for example, Lexus lights. :?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

vagman said:


> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> > Give it another year and we'll be well into Max Power territory :?
> ...


Saw one around Stirling today - 51 (I think) plate sliver TT - lex lights. Nice wheels though - but hell - it ruins the Tt with those lights - go out and buy a Clio if u wanna do that.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

vagman said:


> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> > Give it another year and we'll be well into Max Power territory :?
> ...


Saw one around Stirling today - 51 (I think) plate sliver TT - lex lights. Nice wheels though - but hell - it ruins the Tt with those lights - go out and buy a Clio if u wanna do that - or even worse a Lexus :wink: (JacTT225)


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Oh - new - c below


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

coupe-sport said:


> Give it another year and we'll be well into Max Power territory :?


 :roll: :roll:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=37558&highlight=

That long? :wink:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

And those sad fookers who spend all day talking about where to buy things and then what they bought.

Get a life.


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

We had a similar thread not so long ago. Made me chuckle.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... =wipe+arse


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Some of the question and posts especially in the offtopic section are a bit of a waste of time, ie Tactiles post about his company website and some other newspaper article (not a personal dig at you just an example)

Other silly post around, but you must remember there are a lot of newbies joining all the time with new questions and queries that we may all know but they dont, its only fair to help them, surely?

What threads are you complaining about?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

dj c225 said:


> Some of the question and posts especially in the offtopic section are a bit of a waste of time, ie Tactiles post about his company website and some other newspaper article (not a personal dig at you just an example)
> 
> Other silly post around, but you must remember there are a lot of newbies joining all the time with new questions and queries that we may all know but they dont, its only fair to help them, surely?
> 
> What threads are you complaining about?


It isn't the questions we've answered many times that I find so utterly stupid...


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

So what exactly is it then :? get it off your chest mate.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

dj c225 said:


> So what exactly is it then :? get it off your chest mate.


I'm just making a general observation and wondering whether people agree or disagree.

For once, I'm not going to be drawn into being confrontational and am refraining from mentioning specific threads...

If you can't think of any fatuous and inane threads from the last week or so, then obviously you don't agree with me! :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hey - next annual TT meet - you guys should organise the TT version of "Bum Fights" - not only would it be great entertainment but also great material for the TT calendar.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

I actually agree, there have been some annoying threads recently, but ive chosen to ignore them, sometimes i wonder if those people really own TTs, or if they are just crackheads? :lol:

Makes you wonder...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

dj c225 said:


> I actually agree, there have been some annoying threads recently, but ive chosen to ignore them, sometimes i wonder if those people really own TTs, or if they are just crackheads? :lol:
> 
> Makes you wonder...


I don't own a TT. Does that make me a crackhead too? :wink:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

saint said:


> Hey - next annual TT meet - you guys should organise the TT version of "Bum Fights" - not only would it be great entertainment but also great material for the TT calendar.


 :lol:

I've got Bumfights 1 and 2 in DivX. Quality stuff, Rufus :wink:

I agree with you, JampoTT, although the alternative could be very little posts being made so it's a bit of a double edged sword.

Rogue


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

jampott - Nah your just strange [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Rogue said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Hey - next annual TT meet - you guys should organise the TT version of "Bum Fights" - not only would it be great entertainment but also great material for the TT calendar.
> ...


AFAIK, the forum has NEVER had inactive periods - certainly not during its "mature" stage - yet the amount of sheer crap has noticeably risen.

I think we should bring back Carlos' idea of "Member of the Forum Elite" (at least I seem to recall it was Carlos' idea - but I might be wrong!)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Carlos, take a bow...

MOTE!!

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... light=mote


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Carlos, take a bow...
> 
> MOTE!!
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... light=mote


Will the MOTE get full MOTE access to 0-sec downloads/unlimited leech and free from moderation? :-*

V surely must be prime MOTE material - 10k+ posts just think what worthwhile material he has brought to the forum. :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

saint said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Carlos, take a bow...
> ...


Too f*cking right.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

< ? >


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Guess it must be time for a "Forum's going downhill thread".

My favourites are what colour should i pick :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

"I saw an papa orange TT at the dealer im thinking of buying it what do you think?"

Those kind of questions crack me up! :lol:


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

jampott said:


> Is it me, or are there an inordinate number of complete fucking idiots who own a TT these days?


I've had mine for 3 years, though in my defense I was a complete fucking idiot before I owned one. :-*


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

scavenger said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Is it me, or are there an inordinate number of complete fucking idiots who own a TT these days?
> ...


Once a fuckwit always a fuckwit....wooohooo


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

saint said:


> Once a fuckwit always a fuckwit....wooohooo


My dear old grandpappy told me to be a somebody, if he could see me now. I basque in my own fuckwittery :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

omen666 said:


> And those sad fookers who spend all day talking about where to buy things and then what they bought.
> 
> Get a life.


Yeah .......LMFAO:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... highlight=

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... highlight=

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... highlight=

:wink:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

jampott said:


> Carlos, take a bow...
> 
> MOTE!!
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... light=mote


We already have one - I think it's called the moderators forum...where they go to bitch about us  ...sorry I mean discuss moderation issues.

H


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> omen666 said:
> 
> 
> > And those sad fookers who spend all day talking about where to buy things and then what they bought.
> ...


Am sure there was a recurring theme there - I can't quite work out what it was though.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

saint said:


> auditt260bhp said:
> 
> 
> > omen666 said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

You must have seen this Omen coming to you Omen. :wink:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Omen ohhhhh Omen :lol:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Yep I did and LMFAO too.

Some of us can put our ego's aside and laugh at oneself instead of sticking to argument and acting like an ape beating it's chest.

We *all* make mistakes, but not *all* can admit it :wink:

Enjoy yourselves fellas...I'm off down the shops


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

omen666 said:


> Yep I did and LMFAO too.
> 
> Some of us can put our ego's aside and laugh at oneself instead of sticking to argument and acting like an ape beating it's chest.
> 
> ...


Oh - bit of retail therapy..... lol..... and here is me thinking u were a bloke


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Hannibal said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Carlos, take a bow...
> ...


Need to start a new thread (in our playroom) on the moderator board, entititled "Hannibal what a funny bloke he is" :roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

omen666 said:


> Yep I did and LMFAO too.
> 
> Some of us can put our ego's aside and laugh at oneself instead of sticking to argument and acting like an ape beating it's chest.
> 
> ...


Top man. And I always admit my mistakes, just like you.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

nutts said:


> Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


And there was me thinking it was for moderation issues :roll:

H


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Hannibal said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Hannibal said:
> ...


Hell no. God knows how many threads are about me... :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > nutts said:
> ...


OI...what about me? Any threads about me in the little girls room? :lol:


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

I think the repeated 'easy' questions are a good mark of a growing forum (lots of people saying - "how do I", "Should I") so it's not all bad but it is a pity that new threads are started on the same topic when there was one on page 2 with exactly the same subject matter. I guess with such an active forum threads quickly move to page 5 or so.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

omen666 said:


> Yep I did and LMFAO too.
> 
> Some of us can put our ego's aside and laugh at oneself instead of sticking to argument and acting like an ape beating it's chest.
> 
> ...


Still love ya though Damon! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Ryuer (Feb 20, 2005)

Just seemed apt for this thread


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Some of the questions asked may seem a bit lame, but to the person asking them, they may be perfectly reasonable. I've had my TT for almost 2 years but I've only been a forum member a couple of months, in that brief time I've learnt alot about my car, but I've learnt more about the people who drive them.
I went on a forum a while back(not this one), asked a few questions and was told in no uncertain terms to come back when I knew more about the car. At that point my car became a means of getting from point A to point B and I was left with the impression that TT owners are sad, pretentious tossers who can't afford a Porsche. 
Most of the people on this forum have been very helpful and I've realised that you shouldn't tar everyone with the same brush, then you get the odd 1 or 2 who want to be confrontational, stir things up a bit, type stuff just to get a reaction. 
It's almost like you have to be a certain class of person to own a TT, when all that really matters is can you afford to buy and run one, and do you enjoy driving it. That's it!! 
If you need to find something out, this is the ideal place no matter how stupid the question may seem, and I would suggest it's up to the senior members to set the standard, how else are the kids supposed to learn??


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

LakesTTer said:


> Some of the questions asked may seem a bit lame, but to the person asking them, they may be perfectly reasonable. I've had my TT for almost 2 years but I've only been a forum member a couple of months, in that brief time I've learnt alot about my car, but I've learnt more about the people who drive them.
> I went on a forum a while back(not this one), asked a few questions and was told in no uncertain terms to come back when I knew more about the car. At that point my car became a means of getting from point A to point B and I was left with the impression that TT owners are sad, pretentious tossers who can't afford a Porsche.
> Most of the people on this forum have been very helpful and I've realised that you shouldn't tar everyone with the same brush, then you get the odd 1 or 2 who want to be confrontational, stir things up a bit, type stuff just to get a reaction.
> It's almost like you have to be a certain class of person to own a TT, when all that really matters is can you afford to buy and run one, and do you enjoy driving it. That's it!!
> If you need to find something out, this is the ideal place no matter how stupid the question may seem, and I would suggest it's up to the senior members to set the standard, how else are the kids supposed to learn??


Actually this thread was nothing to do with the "technical" questions, or even the multitude of "how do I?" questions which have been answered one or two threads earlier...

It is simply my opinion that, from the small sample group of this Forum, we now have an inordinate number of people registered with an IQ lower than their shoesize.

I'm all for finding out stuff about the car you drive but driving a TT shouldn't go hand in hand with banality.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Some of the questions asked may seem a bit lame, but to the person asking them, they may be perfectly reasonable. I've had my TT for almost 2 years but I've only been a forum member a couple of months, in that brief time I've learnt alot about my car, but I've learnt more about the people who drive them.
> ...


I don't get around the different topics as much as I'd like, so I'm in no postion to comment on who wrote what and why. You're gonna get stupidity wherever you go, but as I wrote earlier, maybe they do it to provoke this kind of response, for all I know I could well be included(certainly hope not, but I suppose shit does happen). I've spent the best part of 19 years trying to convince people, being in the military doesn't mean you're stoopid, as you can see I'm literate. articulate and my writing does have a certain Laureatic?? quality about it. I do see your point though. What do you do, IQ test all newbies?? 
I use the term "newbie" with reckless abandon as I'm no longer one.


----------



## booster (Sep 15, 2004)

i agree with lakestter i may not have a high iq but own a tt but i am tollerrant of people what ever class creed or iq we all have questions and the need for knowledge no matter how simple :?


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

booster said:


> i agree with lakestter i may not have a high iq but own a tt but i am tollerrant of people what ever class creed or iq we all have questions and the need for knowledge no matter how simple :?


Standby m8, I think you're gonna get wragged for your spelling. [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

booster said:


> i agree with lakestter i may not have a high iq but own a tt but i am tollerrant of people what ever class creed or iq we all have questions and the need for knowledge no matter how simple :?


Not that tolerant of people with an education and an opinion, though? :lol:


----------

